# Lake Erie Northern Pike



## kjziegman (Aug 20, 2012)

On Saturday August 18, 2012 I was fishing for catfish at the mouth where all the boats come out for the Huron Lagoons Marina. I was fishing with a purple willow leaf perch rig and replace the small gold hooks with 3/0 hooks and was using a white perch I caught as cut bait. I caught a very large Northern Pike between 35 and 40 inches long at least 20lbs. I was fishing off some rocks and I had no net. In order to land this fish I had to somehow lift it two feet onto the rock ledge. With my rod in my left hand the only thing I could think of is to grab the perch rig leader and lift it out of the water. Unfortunately the swivel snapped and the fish laid there in the water with no way for me to get it. It was probably around 7:20PM when it hit my bait. I believe had I landed it the fish may have broken the Ohio state record for Northern Pike. What a major bummer...I never thought I would catch anything like that in Lake Erie. I couldn't get anyone to come with me that day and they all own nets.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

As an FYI, the current state record was caught in Lyre Lake 1988. It was 43 inches and weighed 22.38 lbs.

Sorry to hear about losing this fish at shoreline.


----------



## kjziegman (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info...if that fish wasn't the record it had to be close.


----------

